# LED replacement bulbs



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are these LED replacement bulbs I have heard about any good? As we are discovering that we prefer Wilding to campsites I am always looking at ways to preserve power. Is there much of a saving (powerwise) to be made and how long do they last. Our Kontiki has two spots at the back, 5 fluorescents in total and three centre roof lounge lights. Oh and some kind of dim light in the luton. Am I right to presume the fluorescents use less power anyway and if not can you get LED replacements for them? 

Thought I might just replace the two spots at the back first and see what we thought. Any ideas of where and what to get appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes the spots are probably halogens and you can get 1for1 replacements

Note any replacement has to be rated for vehicle use ie supply voltage up to 15V the cheaper LEDS are not rated.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Barry,

I changed all our bulbs to LED`s from the get go so I don't really have much to compare to (plus im a noobie).

I found on our first outing that even though the output is "close'ish" to that of a proper bulb. They are nonetheless not quite as bright.

I ended up taking 2 LED`s out (one at each end of the van) and changed these back to normal bulbs so as to allow the option of brighter illumination when on EHU and conserving energy if required.

I bought all our bulbs off a German Seller on eBay (sold over 16000 items), he offered automatic postage discount and his prices were the lowest I could find (and I did some hunting).

If interested take a look at Tacho Designs on eBay - it is worth looking around his shop, as I found some of the identical items listed 3 or 4 times and some where as much as 50% cheaper than other identical items within the same shop.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Are these LED replacement bulbs I have heard about any good? As we are discovering that we prefer Wilding to campsites I am always looking at ways to preserve power. Is there much of a saving (powerwise) to be made and how long do they last. Our Kontiki has two spots at the back, 5 fluorescents in total and three centre roof lounge lights. Oh and some kind of dim light in the luton. Am I right to presume the fluorescents use less power anyway and if not can you get LED replacements for them?
> 
> Thought I might just replace the two spots at the back first and see what we thought. Any ideas of where and what to get appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Barry,

I think that you are right to just replace the two halogens at the back first, to give you an idea about your needs and preferences. We went for the warm white range from Ultra LEDs, and have replaced all the 10w halogens. Look on the menu for marine, and caravan for the replacement bulbs.

We haven't yet found a suitable LED replacement for our three 8w fluorescents yet, but are open to suggestions.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As to your florescents just take note of their power consumption although not as good as an LED strip from Labcraft replacing them may make unsightly holes in your ceiling and your wallet.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> As to your florescents just take note of their power consumption although not as good as an LED strip from Labcraft replacing them may make unsightly holes in your ceiling and your wallet.


Thanks Frank,

two of the reasons we haven't ventured down that road yet. If only there was a straight replacement tube, I would probably just need to remove the starter.

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I will try the spots and leave the rest for now, see what they are like.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I have not looked into this before.

Are you all saying that I can replace all my "normal" bulbs, like for like like with click in bayonet LEDs that look like normal bulbs, same size etc and the only difference is a slight loss of brightness but a huge saving in power consumption?

My spots are 15w each and my main lounge lamp is 2x25w bulbs so could I reduce the power consumption a lot? In my bathroom, would you believe, there is a huge long light with 4 x25w bulbs in it!!

Thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

our very own Outdoorbits also has an extensive range of Led replacement lighting including strip lights, direct swap out halogen replacements and awning lights 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/led-lighting-c-106.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I replaced the 4 lounge spots with LED's.
The original halogens were 10 watts each (40 watts). The new LED's are 1 watt each, quite a saving power-wise.
I had to do a bit of expermenting until I foud an acceptable replacement.
The present LED replacements cost £14.99 each, so not cheap but we are able to have all four on when not on hook up.

FWW don't be attracted to low price replacements, there are a lot of cheap and unreliable LED's on the market due to the continual improvement of the technology.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Price looks good from out door bits but why no GR4 surely the most common apart fron MR11
Steles


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes they are good.*

We changed all ours, for an energy conservation point of view.

The two back ones in our lounge we changed to 21 led as a "his and hers" reading lights. the remaining 6 I changed to 5 led each, as background lighting.

The saving on current is excellent and it has increased or autonomy considerably.

If people find the white leds to bright and intense then gently sandblasting the led makes the light far more diffuse and acceptable.

As a matter of interest I made all mine due to the price. The cheapest source of white leds is from cheap torches. I can buy these for £5 each and they have 21 leds in each. It is a simple task if anybody wants further info on making their own.

Grant


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We replaced most of ours and it does save enormous amounts of energy. If in doubt though, think about the lamps that are on the longest (bed reading lamps?) and change those first.

P&L


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you replace a florescent lamp you will probably need to replace the whole fitting. The tube runs at quite a high voltage provided by a little built in inverter. The current is about 1 - 1.5A per tube so they use about the same as a spotlight but do give more light. I am slowly changing over to LED's and quite like the ones that we have fitted all ready in contemplation of wild camping after Easter.
As for colour: I have managed to end up with two white and two warm white but am not sure which seems better.

If ordering LEDs you need to know if the connectors are side entry or back entry. Halogens can use the same bulb but not LEDs. With the spacecraft shaped bulbs there are two sizes that are both MR11 (I think) but again you need the right one. So give your supplier as much detail as possible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I went do two caravan / MH outlets yesterday with my original bulbs in my pocket and of course they are a standard bayonet type fitting whereas the LED ones just have two pins. Can you get LED bulbs with a bayonet fitting or do I now have to replace the light fitting as well?

Clearly like everything else with MH it becomes a project just to replace a bulb!

Regards
BD


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

The bayonet fitting bulbs fall into the "automotive" arena.

If you search on eBay (car LEDs bulbs) you'll be bombarded with all manner of replacement LED bulbs for what you have.

Just ensure what you order comes in white (reversing lights) as usual with automotive ones you get reds and yellows predominating sales !! 

Definitely a good "power saving" exercise if you replace them.

Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, will have a look


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Try here:-*

Try this place.

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/

They do the two pin ones.

Grant


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Price looks good from out door bits but why no GR4 surely the most common apart fron MR11


lol because I had forgotten to add them on 
They are there now 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/g4-replacement-led-bulb-12-leds-p-956.html


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There is little point in replacing fluorescents with LED lamps as their efficiencies are similar for the same amount of light output and spread.
Also it would be a tidy woodworking job to make something to fill the gaping hole left by the original fitting and look right.

C.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi all.
Just caught up with this thread.

My personal experience..
I've changed all my lounge area bulbs to 
1156 SUPA BRIGHT SMD TRIPLE BULB PACK 
cost of £20 for 3, with all 3 lights on 7.5 watts instead of 45w and it's a nicer light..
Encouraged I then replaced the 4 bulbs in the Hymer light in the washroom
{Hymer 660} with 
1156 6LED TRIPLE BULB @£12.22 for 3 { I was being a cheapskate :lol: }
didn't work  I phoned the very nice man at Campercare, and he said>> Is it a Hymer ? yes, why sez I.
Just change the positive and neg round in the light fitting as the cheaper bulbs are more sensitive to + or - like the festoon led bulbs are..
Ahh Ok and I'll also have some 8 led festoons for bed space .
20 minutes later and all is well!! 
Then the missus tried them  OOOOO theres bright sez she !! 
BUT not invasive she also says 
Result !!!!
I'm now waiting to replace all the flourescent tubes with LEDs probally from the same folk at >>

http://www.campercare.co.uk/catalogue/Index.jsp?cID=24&p=1&ps=18&cTitle=LED+BULBS&brandID=

It is nice to talk to someone knowledgeable on the phone instead of the normal numpties you get usually


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Replaced the two overhead lights and the two over the table lights in our Hymer 644 land the a while ago the two in the back bed area. All were direct plug in so no major changes in the fixtures. Although the output from individual lights seems a little less we are able to turn on more lights with much less consumption so the overall affect if more light. I'm very happy with the result.

I'm thinking about replacing the floro tube over the stove sink area with a strip of leds by taking out the tube and hooking directly to the 12 supply then putting the cover back on the fixture so it looks the same from the outside, has anyone tired this?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I'm thinking about replacing the floro tube over the stove sink area with a strip of leds by taking out the tube and hooking directly to the 12 supply then putting the cover back on the fixture so it looks the same from the outside, has anyone tired this?


Hi Jhelm,

Not yet, but was thinking along the same lines.

When at the Newark MH show, when asked about a direct LED replacement for 12v fluorescent tubes, two traders selling LEDs told me to wait until July/August time, whereupon they should be available then. 8O

Jock.


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*LED Replacement bulbs*

Hi,

Replaced all the 10w bayonet bulbs in the van with LED fittings, by checking the pull on the 10w bulbs, I can leave the LED's on for up to 5 - 8 times longer, a slight down on brightness but if the batteries last longer why worry, I am going to change the rear lamp bulbs with LED replacements as I tried these in the indicator side and they very good.

I purchased these from Campercare in Shropshire. LED Replacement Bulbs

A very good postal service. They delivered to me in Spain.

Colomane.

Mike H.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've just replaced the 21 watt awning tungsten bulb with a 9 LED card fitment rated at 1 watt. Its a 'white' light and gives out a much brighter light than the original tungsten.
On a dark CS it lit up the whole field enough that I didn't have to use a torch!


----------

